# Acche din aa gaaye for us Technology lovers!!! :-D



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

Just look at what's gonna be cheaper according to this year's union budget!!!

List Show - Union Budget 2014: What's cheaper- The Times of India

Though this has to be taken with a pinch of salt!!!

Check this out:

Union Budget 2014: Here are things that will cost you more

Imported electronic products are going to be costlier... 

So, what are your thoughts on this year's union budget???


----------



## theserpent (Jul 10, 2014)

Pretty goood

- - - Updated - - -

Things that are harmfull to us- soft drinks,cigs etc will cost more!
Not bad


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2014)

IPhone will be more costlier??


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

$hadow said:


> IPhone will be more costlier??



Am not sure about this too...

It says that imported electronic products are going to be costlier... But, on the other hand, mobile phones are slated to be cheaper!!! 
Seems like a double contradiction to me...

Anyone can clear this up???

So, does it mean that only crappy Indian made electronics (Are there any??? ) are going to be cheaper???


----------



## theserpent (Jul 10, 2014)

TV's everything are imported If i am not wrong so basically these become cheaper
Imported goods like-PS4 etc will become more expensive


----------



## rish1 (Jul 10, 2014)

> LED TVs with panel less than 19 inches (basic custom duty on import of panel made nil)



do people even buy  led tv's less than 19 inches ? 

Monitors are different but TV less than 19 inch really  ? could be small shopkeepers buying those led's ,  not a mainstream product i could be wrong though

Sounds like BS to me to gain headlines


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> It says that imported electronic products are going to be costlier... But, on the other hand, mobile phones are slated to be cheaper!!!
> Seems like a double contradiction to me...



mobile phones are made in india too.  iphones prices should also increase unless apple thinks to make one from india.



> So, does it mean that *only crappy Indian made electronics (Are there any??? ) are going to be cheaper*???



i think this is what going to happen! i dont like to explicitly call crappy though.
desktop component prices is likely to increase.


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

And they said diamonds will be cheaper...So basically men would suffer more and more  
This budget is gender biased


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 10, 2014)

‰ This is the extract from FM's speech

Exempt all inputs/components used in the
manufacture of personal computers from 4
percent special additional duty (SAD);
•Impose education cess on imported electronic
products to provide parity between domestically
produced goods and imported goods;

So this means prices of computer components will come down right?
One of the news channels said computer ke purjo ke daam kam honge
Also are there any computer parts being produced in India?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

^^
Would like to know this too...


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

They buy parts and assemble here...So IMO PC and Phones will be getting cosltier


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2014)

Basically they want the companies to establish the manufacturing unit in India.


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

So all laptops will become costly. I don't think there exists a desi laptop manufacturer.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 10, 2014)

electronics and mobile phones are different categories in customs act


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

Damn... This is so confusing...


----------



## SunE (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think it's a very good budget. It's too confusing. Will have to wait for a couple of months to see what goes up and what goes down.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2014)

I am liking the budget so far. Many concessions have been done keeping it mind for the middle class families and for those who want to start up new business. 

*static.digit.in/fckeditor/Kul%20Bhushan%20Images/July%201/budget%20highlights.jpg

Read this: India Budget 2014: 6 major announcements for IT | Digit.in


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 10, 2014)

^^ CRT televisions!!! come on man .. who buys CRT TV's these days..
I wanted reduction in Internet tariffs...


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> I wanted reduction in Internet tariffs...



That's going to increase...


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 11, 2014)

guys the prices of computer products will fall down 

I heard it on a news channel...they clearly said the import taxes on computer parts will be lowered and this will mean reduced prices


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2014)

Focus should have been on reducing internet tarrifs .
We are moving into a cloud based.computing era and internet means almist everything for end users. So if we want to grow we must facilitate better and affordable internet infrastructure.

I cant think of paying 500rs per month and higher just for using 2gigs of highspeed data.
My ul broadband dedicated service is considerably way cheaper.

The 2g speed sucks , and 3g is damn expensive.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

500 rupees for 2 gigs? I will never pay that much, but you don't have any option either.

The world is moving into a cloud based system, we are not, we are moving into a ****ing BSNL era, where the unthinkable can happen, and it does.

Seriously, last time I was in Manchester back in 2009, was using O2 broadband of 4 mbps, unlimited, for 25 pounds per month. I mean we can be late, but I just don't understand how we are almost a decade late, especially when India is one of major emerging market / country.

One is increasing the FII investment quota (which I appreciate), at the same time the country is rotting with dial up speeds, what impression will the foreigners take from this?


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

imported electronics goods meaning individual import i guess

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway Aam admi suffers for eatables, vegetables, milk, cylinder etc so in turn outside foods, tea etc will increase. Imagine how foods in food court in mall will cost


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2014)

theserpent said:


> TV's everything are imported If i am not wrong so basically these become cheaper
> Imported goods like-PS4 etc will become more expensive



have it already . YAY for me. anyone anyone


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> have it already . YAY for me. anyone anyone


How I envy this creature!!! 

He has all the precious...


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^ CRT televisions!!! come on man .. who buys CRT TV's these days..


State governments for giving it as a freebie in the next election.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 12, 2014)

What the hell? Cigarettes, gutka prices will be increased? These things are daily needs, cost should be decreased!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> What the hell? Cigarettes, gutka prices will be increased? These things are daily needs, cost should be decreased!!


Not sure whether trolling or serious...


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 12, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Not sure whether trolling or serious...



I am serious.


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Not sure whether trolling or serious...



my friend updated his whatsapp status "Hike in Tobacco prices - Namo Narayana"


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2014)

One bug doubt- when they say 'desktops', they definitely mean per-assembled (branded) desktops that doesn't appeal us. What appeals us is assembled desktops. Now, they also say 'imported electronic products' will cost more, so doesn't this include desktop components? So a per this budget, assembled desktop will cost mode (?).


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> One bug doubt- when they say 'desktops', they definitely mean per-assembled (branded) desktops that doesn't appeal us. What appeals us is assembled desktops. Now, they also say 'imported electronic products' will cost more, so doesn't this include desktop components? So a per this budget, assembled desktop will cost mode (?).



yes which means
*"Acche din abhi nahi aaya for us Technology lovers!!! "*


----------



## $hadow (Jul 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> One bug doubt- when they say 'desktops', they definitely mean per-assembled (branded) desktops that doesn't appeal us. What appeals us is assembled desktops. Now, they also say 'imported electronic products' will cost more, so doesn't this include desktop components? So a per this budget, assembled desktop will cost mode (?).



Components are also becoming cheap after budget.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Components are also becoming cheap after budget.



Example?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am not sure about this too...
> 
> It says that imported electronic products are going to be costlier... But, on the other hand, mobile phones are slated to be cheaper!!!
> Seems like a double contradiction to me...
> ...





harshilsharma63 said:


> One bug doubt- when they say 'desktops', they definitely mean per-assembled (branded) desktops that doesn't appeal us. What appeals us is assembled desktops. Now, they also say 'imported electronic products' will cost more, so doesn't this include desktop components? So a per this budget, assembled desktop will cost mode (?).


Yeah, I had the same doubt as can be seen by my quote posted above... It hasn't been answered satisfactorily till now... Any help from anyone having a good grasp on these fiscal matters will be appreciated!!!  
Maybe some commerce guy can help???


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

^^Commerce guys on TDF.. Good Luck


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 13, 2014)

guess we should just wait and see..


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^Commerce guys on TDF.. Good Luck


Guess than we'll have to wait for [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] or Digit to clear this matter...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

Union Budget 2014: What goes up, down - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
Refer to to this TOI article. It is clearly stated imported computer parts.


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

What about BIS BS BTW?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 13, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am not sure about this too...
> 
> It says that imported electronic products are going to be costlier... But, on the other hand, mobile phones are slated to be cheaper!!!
> Seems like a double contradiction to me...
> ...





harshilsharma63 said:


> One bug doubt- when they say 'desktops', they definitely mean per-assembled (branded) desktops that doesn't appeal us. What appeals us is assembled desktops. Now, they also say 'imported electronic products' will cost more, so doesn't this include desktop components? So a per this budget, assembled desktop will cost mode (?).





powerhoney said:


> Yeah, I had the same doubt as can be seen by my quote posted above... It hasn't been answered satisfactorily till now... Any help from anyone having a good grasp on these fiscal matters will be appreciated!!!
> Maybe some commerce guy can help???



government has removed duty on import of electronic components used as inputs/parts  in mobiles,computers that will be manufactured in india to boost domestic production so 

Indian manufactured mobile phones and indian manufactured Computers will become cheaper

but government has imposed Education cess on imported electronic like mobile phones,laptops etc so the prices of smartphones and computer components will increase , the effect on mobiles will be nothing as education cess is 3 % of the import duty which is 6 % 

so only 0.18 % increase meaning only 18 rs increase on a smartphone costing 10,000 and 90 Rs on a 50,000 smartphone which will not be passed to customers and will be absorbed by vendors

however when it comes to computers, laptops the duty is 16.85 % adding education cess of 3 %  will increase costs by 0.5 % 

so in short only indian manufactured mobiles,computers will be cheaper and there will be a marginal increase in imported mobiles,computers and peripherals 





rohitshubham said:


> ^^Commerce guys on TDF.. Good Luck


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2014)

rish said:


> government has removed duty on import of electronic components used as inputs/parts  in mobiles,computers that will be manufactured in india to boost domestic production so
> 
> Indian manufactured mobile phones and indian manufactured Computers will become cheaper
> 
> ...




Thanks for clearing this up...

So, in short, acche din nahi aa gaye!!!


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2014)

^Yeah I take back my word


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't think import duties on PC components will reduce ever as India is a developing country and it needs taxes from products considered to be 'premium' or 'non-essentials'. And its alright as components are already cheap and and the need to upgrade every year has also gone.


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2014)

If new egg launched in India they will take care


----------



## rish1 (Jul 13, 2014)

i think console Prices desperately needs some sanity .. 28.5 % on consoles is just way too much .. they need to treat it on par with Pc/laptops with 16.85 %


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

rish said:


> i think console Prices desperately needs some sanity .. 28.5 % on consoles is just way too much .. they need to treat it on par with Pc/laptops with 16.85 %



Consoles are still treated as luxury goods where as PC's are still necessity goods in the words of government.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> I am serious.



But you are not serious about your life and health.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2014)

rish said:


> however when it comes to computers, *laptops the duty is 16.85 %* adding education cess of 3 %  will increase costs by 0.5 %



the duty should be lower than 8% for consumer's sake.

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> i think console Prices desperately needs some sanity .. 28.5 % on consoles is just way too much .. they need to treat it on par with Pc/laptops with 16.85 %



+1 to this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> If new egg launched in India they will take care



What will they do? Products will still be imported.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Consoles are still treated as luxury goods where as PC's are still necessity goods in the words of government.



Govt. secretly supports PC's in console vs pc war


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2014)

Grow up!!!! Shift to the US 
And enjoy acche din


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Govt. secretly supports PC's in console vs pc war


HAHA... You made my day!!
GO PC Master Race...
On topic this might have been done to you know maybe force foreign manufacturers to set up factories n the country..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2014)

kaz said:


> Grow up!!!! *Shift to the US*
> And enjoy acche din



or SE Asia, Japan, South Korea 

- - - Updated - - -



rohitshubham said:


> HAHA... You made my day!!
> GO PC Master Race...
> On topic this might have been done to you know maybe *force foreign manufacturers to set up factories n the country*..



won't do any good when the conditions aren't suitable for computer manufacturing from scratch (silicon chip level).


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> or SE Asia, Japan, South Korea
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


they could atleast setup assembly units if duty on imported components was lowered....instead duty on final & finished goods should have been increased..


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually the government wants up to set up fabrication and other chip manufacturing in India only...This will take us ahead of Taiwan...
There will be hundreds of industries here in India like Texas Instruments and TSMC...

Imagine kids in India designing robots for automation, instead of flying kites they will have drones, Apple will request chipsets/displays from Karbon, PS6/7/8/9 will be manufactured by MicroMax, Videocon making the best display panels which will be 151 inches and would fold into a wearable, BSNL providing fastest internet in the world, NASA launching its satellite from Wheeler Island...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> Actually the government wants up to set up fabrication and other chip manufacturing in India only...This will take us ahead of Taiwan...
> There will be hundreds of industries here in India like Texas Instruments and TSMC...
> 
> Imagine kids in India designing robots for automation, instead of flying kites they will have drones, Apple will request chipsets/displays from Karbon, PS6/7/8/9 will be manufactured by MicroMax, Videocon making the best display panels which will be 151 inches and would fold into a wearable, BSNL providing fastest internet in the world, NASA launching its satellite from Wheeler Island...


You, my man, should be watching the world cup instead!!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> Actually the government wants up to set up fabrication and other chip manufacturing in India only...This will take us ahead of Taiwan...
> There will be hundreds of industries here in India like Texas Instruments and TSMC...
> 
> Imagine kids in India designing robots for automation, instead of flying kites they will have drones, Apple will request chipsets/displays from Karbon, PS6/7/8/9 will be manufactured by MicroMax, Videocon making the best display panels which will be 151 inches and would fold into a wearable, *BSNL providing fastest internet in the world,* NASA launching its satellite from Wheeler Island...


Ha HA HAA HAAA Epic man Epic .... the day BSNL provides fastest internet on planet.... Pigs would fly...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> Actually the government wants up to set up fabrication and other chip manufacturing in India only...This will take us ahead of Taiwan...
> There will be hundreds of industries here in India like Texas Instruments and TSMC...
> 
> Imagine kids in India designing robots for automation, instead of flying kites they will have drones, *Apple will request chipsets/displays from Karbon, PS6/7/8/9 will be manufactured by MicroMax, Videocon making the best display panels which will be 151 inches and would fold into a wearable, BSNL providing fastest internet in the world, *NASA launching its satellite from Wheeler Island...



1. Karbonn doesn't makes chipsets and displays
2. Micromax just rebrands nearly unknown chinese phones. 
3. BSNL can't even provide 4 mbps without FUP


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Karbonn doesn't makes chipsets and displays
> 2. Micromax just rebrands nearly unknown chinese phones.
> 3. BSNL can't even provide 4 mbps without FUP


Also add, 

 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] doesn't know the meaning of the word sarcasm!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/fB19z.gif


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Ha HA HAA HAAA Epic man Epic .... the day BSNL provides fastest internet on planet.... *Pigs would fly...*


They do fly, its just that we are not able to see  "Balak mann ki aankho se dekho"




SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Karbonn doesn't makes chipsets and displays
> 2. Micromax just rebrands nearly unknown chinese phones.
> 3. BSNL can't even provide 4 mbps without FUP







powerhoney said:


> Also add,
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] doesn't know the meaning of the word sarcasm!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

kaz said:


>


I hope NaMo, or at least, the finance minister reads your post!!! 

Your post makes the need for the like button justifiable!!!


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I hope NaMo, or at least, the finance minister reads your post!!!
> 
> Your post makes the need for the like button justifiable!!!



Thanks


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 14, 2014)

Woodlands showrooms showing flat 40% on leather ...Have to buy Sandals now with good deal ... some ache din


----------



## $hadow (Jul 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What will they do? Products will still be imported.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Haha good one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Also add,
> 
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] doesn't know the meaning of the word sarcasm!!!



we need a sarcasm emoji/smilie in TDF for that


----------

